# The Wannabe Ex-pat



## phl317 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm interested in getting a job in China and am looking for advice as to the best way to proceed. 

I graduated from undergrad about 2 years ago and since graduating I have been working as a researcher in a firm in NYC that focuses on business intelligent/due diligence. As an undergrad I studied Mandarin a lot and studied abroad in Beijing so my Chinese is pretty conversational if not close to professional.

I've been anxious to get back to China since studying abroad there three years ago, both for the sake of my language skills and because I am fascinated with the country and think it will be great for any future career. I'm wondering if anybody has any advice on the best way for someone like me (limited work experience and respectable language skills) to get into China professionally.

Thanks in advance for the help...and for good measure, a smiley lane:


----------



## Jennifer.S (Apr 2, 2013)

Luxury goods market? I know that in France wine export is *the* way to move to China - you get a job being The White Guy that they show to clients to prove how totally legit they are. Don't be looking for any sort of intellectual challenge, though, you're basically eye candy. 

You might be able to get something better once you're there, but no guarantees.


----------

